# Refrigerator How Much Propane?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

How long will a 100# Bottle of Propane run a Refrigerator? Just roughly.

big rockpile


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We used to get 6 weeks or so out of a 100 pound LP cylinder, running our Servel refrigerator (old 1940s kind) and our gas cooking stove. We also heated water in tea kettles on the stove. We ended up getting a Sun Frost 12 v dc refrigerator because we didn't like the LP fumes in the house, and we figured it would be cheaper in the long run instead of buying LP. Almost 25 years later the PV panels and the Sun Frost still work fine, but we are on a 2nd set of batteries.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The Serval refrig info says their's uses 1/3 gal per 24/hrs.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I run a 4 burner stove, Used daily, With (3) pilot lights, (2) fridges.. A Servel with a freezer in the top and a small "Camper Style" unit, My water heater.. (I only use the pilot light).. 

Using a #100 cylinder, I can go almost 2 months.. (6-7 weeks)


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine uses .5 lbs every 24 hours. You'll have to convert the gallon to lbs, but this is average for the 3 propane fridge's I own (10 cu ft, 5.5, and 4).


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

In my motor home I use propane fridge/freezer hot water and some cooking for about a $1.00 - $1.25 a day. Going to order some parts to get it working on electric also. On these cold nights I wish it would use the outside air.


----------



## joken (Dec 25, 2005)

I am surprized because the flame in my RV gas refer is about the size of the pilot light on a water heater. I think it would run forever on 5 gallons. I guess I'll have to find the spec's. OK I found it . A 8 cu ft Dometic refer uses 1500 btu's per hour. There is a little over 90,000 btu's in a gallon of propane.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

big rockpile,
Sevel RGE400 Lp 8.0 cubic foot with 1.6 cft freezer uses 6.6-9.5 lb/week or 1.6-2.2 gal per week.

Dometic built in
RM2510-2
5 cft
4.5-6.6 lb/week or
1.1-1.5 gal/ week


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

my Danby uses (high flame) 33 g/h 1600 btu/h (low flame) 14 g/h 700 btu/h, so the book says. I have a 500 gal. tank and i can go spring till fall on one tank running fridge, hot water tank and stove.


----------

